# Deck logs



## Robert Barry (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello everyone. I served on the Australian ship MV/HMAS Jeparit in the 1960s while she was on the Vietnam run. When she became HMAS the navy officers on board provided a Report of Proceedings to the navy at the end of each trip and these are available online.
However I would like to get hold of the deck logs for the period while she was still a merchant vessel.
Does anyone know if they are still available and where I might be able to see them?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

She was owned by Australian National Lines. The old Deck Logs have probably long gone, but try ANL or some maritime museum archive.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Got it:

Sydney Heritage Fleet .

'Do***ents'

The Centre holds a collection of 1,326 do***ents covering 14 different categories. These categories include: Certificates of Competence, Diaries and Journals, Letters, LOGS and Oral History.


Stephen


----------



## Robert Barry (Nov 4, 2010)

*Thank you Stephen*



Stephen J. Card said:


> Got it:
> 
> Sydney Heritage Fleet .
> 
> ...


Many thanks Stephen. I'll follow that up and see where it leads me.

Robert


----------

